# passendes Netzwerkkabel



## Phoney (6. August 2004)

Hallo.
Mir sind zwei Arten von Netzwerkkabeln bekannt. Einmal ein gekreuztes Netzwerkkabel und einmal eins ohne kreuzung.
Meine Fragen dazu sind:
-Wofür sind die zwei Arten verschiedener Netzwerkkabel?
-Woher weiß ich, welches Netzwerkkabel für welchen PC bzw. für welche Netzwerkkarte geeignet ist?
Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand etwas zu sagen könnte.
Danke.
mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

..ganz einfach!

crossed:
Dieses Netzwerkkabel wird verwendet, um einen PC an ein LAN anzuschließen, das über einen HUB/Switch läuft!

patched:
Normales Netzwerkkabel zur Verbindung von zwei Rechnern (Netzwerkkarte zu Netzwerkkarte). Auch Nullmodem-Kabel genannt!

Geeignet sind die Kabel eigentlich für alle Netzwerkkarten und es gibt kein falsches Ende!


----------



## Skinner (6. August 2004)

Night Vision Worker hat fast recht.

Du brauchst ein Crossover Kabel wenn die Buchse des anderen Teilnehmers nicht ausgekreuzt ist.
Das ist aus dem Aufbau einer Netzwerkkarte ersichtilich:
- Strom +
- Senden
- Empfangen
- Strom -
(vereinfacht)
Wenn du jetzt ein nicht gekreuztes Kabel nimmst dann hast du Senden und Senden an der selben Ader.

Es gibt aber auch Geräte wo das ausgetauscht ist(Senden mit Empfang); dann brauchst du ein nicht gekreuztes Kabel.


----------



## Phoney (6. August 2004)

Also wenn ich nur einen anderen PC ans Netzwerk anschließen möchte, dann braucht man ein gekreuztes?


----------



## Ben Ben (9. August 2004)

@Skinner.: fast recht? ABgesehen von der von dir beschriebenen Ausnahme eher falsch.

Ein Patchkabel schliesst du zwischen Rechner und Hub / Switch / Router...
Um zwei PCs direkt miteinander zu verbinden benötigst du ein gekreuztes (cross-over) kabel. Oft steht dies auch auf der Kabelummanetellung drauf.
Wegen der Belegung kannst du mal bei http://www.kabelfaq.de/ schauen.
Ansonsten kannst du bei manchen DSL-Routern etc. auch einen Rechner per Cross-Kabel an den Port anschliessen, da sie autp-MDI / MDIX unterstützen.


----------



## Erpel (9. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *
> 
> patched:
> ...


Nullmodem-Kabel sind zur Verbindung 2er Rechner über den com-Port und haben mit Ethernet Netzwerken um die es hier geht nichts zu tun.


----------



## Phoney (9. August 2004)

Okay, vielen dank für eure Antworten (und natürlich auch an die, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, das zu lesen).


----------



## aNero (13. August 2004)

ich weis nicht warum oder wieso, aber mein Netgear Router benötigt ein spezielles Kabel damit es eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen kann (sprich zwischen Router und Modem). Habe dieses spezielle nirgens im Handel gefunden bzw. die Verkäufer hatten absolut keine ahnung...
nur mal so nebenbei  


ps. wen man eins braucht da man Produkt von Netgear gekauft hat (und dazu noch ein T DSL Teledat 300 Lan Modem hat bzw. eines von Alcatel das ich gerade nicht weis, einfach bei Netgear melden, das Kabel wird kostenfrei zugeschickt...


----------

